# Cross processed Kodak EIR



## James Learie (May 9, 2009)

So I finally got my EIR processed, theres very little infrared capabilities left though.






The rest are here
Kodak EIR Infrared - a set on Flickr


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 11, 2009)

Yep not mush IR left but they still an interesting look to them.  I checked out your flickr site IMO a few of them are better that this one, composition wise.  I like Pathway, Tree, Four and Trash (but without the trash)


----------



## terri (May 12, 2009)

I hope you're not disappointed with these - I agree with Jeff, they have a very interesting look to them. The film was unique and it's certainly never dull to play with various filters and see what you get.     They can be really trippy.

Nice series. :thumbup:


----------



## James Learie (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I am definitely not disappointed with them. I didn't expect much, or even to get it developed, so I am very pleased.


----------



## Britographer (May 26, 2009)

Hi, I saw your image and this looks nothing like the Kodak EIR I have shot. I read through this post and looked at the flickr photos, but I think this film just died of old age before you shot and processed it. Too bad, it is getting really hard to find. I have a few rolls left in the freezer, and one in my camera that is already expired.
My recipe is to shoot EIR with a yellow-green filter, process C-41 in a pro lab that has a dip and dunk machine, and (for the first few years) print like a conventional negative. Now I would scan it and print on an Epson printer. I got extremely rich foliage in the prints - bright reds and magentas. Pine trees don't reflect as much infrared as grass and decidious trees, but you should still have gotten some red in the trees, it would seem like. In one of the shots on flickr there seems to be a red cast in the trees in the distance. You can see two of my cross-processed and conventionally printed (C prints) on this site: www.fineart-photo.com - Britt Stokes - the last two images in the gallery.
I see that there is someone respooling EIR from big rolls to 120 format and selling on ebay. Has anyone tried it?
Britt


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 27, 2009)

Britographer said:


> Hi, I saw your image and this looks nothing like the Kodak EIR I have shot. I read through this post and looked at the flickr photos, but I think this film just died of old age before you shot and processed it.


i think we already pointed that out in a nicer tone 



Britographer said:


> --I see that there is someone respooling EIR from big rolls to 120 format and selling on ebay. Has anyone tried it?
> Britt


Yes it works fine, he/she also has some 120 HIR cut from a 9 inch roll


----------

